# A Scottish Hello



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Laila hope you like it here  Barney is a fuzzy buddy isn't he :lol: Very cute.


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

BARRNZLES!!! =] That is what i will officially call him now. Barnzles. 

Welcome! UHB still isn't completely back yet and is rather annoying because no one is really posting. =/


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Barney is so adorable. Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Laila and Barney! -huggles- I missed that fuzzy face.


----------



## Rowansgirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow! What a difference between summer and winter!!! He's adorable!!


----------



## RegencySinbad (Aug 12, 2008)

Wht a lovely welcome. =]

Yeah, its crazy when he's moulting. He has about 2 inches of fur on his belly, and you just stand there and pluck it. xD Poor Barnick.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome Laila & Barney. What a handsome face he has!! Welcome to the board!! I jumped ship too to this forum b/c my other forum died too! :lol:


----------

